# More Pictures of Unknown Cichlid



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Here's another video my girlfriend shot of his attitude:

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=fish-019

And here are some pictures I took of him today. These first pictures were taken with the flash on and washed out his true color.





































These were taken with just the tank light on and no flash. These pictures are real dark but his coloring is a bit more vibrant and true in these 2 pictures.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Definatly a festae hybrid. Possibly a festae x carpintis? either way, very nice fish


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I honestly was thinking of a similar mix. And then I had an idea.... and we both have this fish lemmy... Amphilophus robertsoni?

...but they're supposed to be a peaceful species...







Here's the robertsoni pic that got me thinking this:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Another robertsoni pic:


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

looks like ace got it to me







nice fishes.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

acestro said:


> I honestly was thinking of a similar mix. And then I had an idea.... and we both have this fish lemmy... Amphilophus robertsoni?
> 
> ...but they're supposed to be a peaceful species...
> 
> ...


When I saw the colors, I was also thinking a *possible* robertsoni mix. But that fish is waaay to agressive to be a robertsoni IMO. But then again, fish are unpredictable









also...... you didnt happen to buy this fish from a member on here called freshtosalt (or something like that) did you? those scales there are really throwing me off..... I've seen them before.... They are identical to an umbees..... So I guess that puts another fish onto the list of possibilities. That would also explain the agressivness


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'd actually guess robertsoni for now, I was very stumped until I found that first pic. And, ironically enough, I just found one of my 5 robertsoni dead in the 60 breeder that they're in (and they're only 2.5 inches long! ). So maybe they're not that peaceful? Have you had these as adults lemmy? I've actually never seen an adult in person.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Never owned a full sized robertsoni, but I do know a few people who have, and they arent too agressive. They are much like firemouths, they will push other fish around, but rarely every do much. I can say with 100% certainty that that fish is a hybrid of some sort. I'm still thinking a possibly umbee hybrid. That's the only thing that would be eqaul in agression to this fish. The more I look at the fins on the fish as well, they resemble an umbees. as you can see in the pic, the scales on that fish's lower half are damn near identical to the scales on cichlidscene's big male


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

geezus man that thing what ever it is, is one mean ass fish

dont think he'll have any tank mates no time soon


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

definetly got some carpinte blood IMO


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Thanks for the replies guys.

I did not buy him from anyone on here. I actually bought him at a small pet shop a few towns over. I bought him when he was about 2 inches long and he was in a tank labeled Texas Cichlids. At the time I was not very educated on American Cichlids so I figured it was a Texas. As I started to look at other Texas Cichlids it became obvious he wasn't one. We figured a mix at least, but never got around to taking pictures and asking anyone's opinions about it. We've had him for a little over a year now and he's a great fish. As you can see, very entertaining. And to think I paid $2.19 for him.









Keep the replies and opinions coming if you have them guys. They are much appreciated.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> geezus man that thing what ever it is, is one mean ass fish
> 
> dont think he'll have any tank mates no time soon
> [snapback]1142054[/snapback]​


lol ya i agree man, that is an extremly mean fish u have there


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Sweet Fish


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ZMonte85 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.
> 
> I did not buy him from anyone on here. I actually bought him at a small pet shop a few towns over. I bought him when he was about 2 inches long and he was in a tank labeled Texas Cichlids. At the time I was not very educated on American Cichlids so I figured it was a Texas. As I started to look at other Texas Cichlids it became obvious he wasn't one. We figured a mix at least, but never got around to taking pictures and asking anyone's opinions about it. We've had him for a little over a year now and he's a great fish. As you can see, very entertaining. And to think I paid $2.19 for him.
> 
> ...


Well it does sound like a hybrid after all. If he was in a 'texas' tank I'd say there's a great chance that there's some cyanoguttatus or carpintis in there. My carpintis runs back and forth like that too. Maybe with a little lest 'gusto' but not too different!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> Never owned a full sized robertsoni, but I do know a few people who have, and they arent too agressive. They are much like firemouths, they will push other fish around, but rarely every do much. I can say with 100% certainty that that fish is a hybrid of some sort. I'm still thinking a possibly umbee hybrid. That's the only thing that would be eqaul in agression to this fish. The more I look at the fins on the fish as well, they resemble an umbees. as you can see in the pic, the scales on that fish's lower half are damn near identical to the scales on cichlidscene's big male
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Rapps said they were gentle giants too. It's the red in the fins of this fish that really throws me for a loop. Do umbees get that red in the fins?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

acestro said:


> Yeah, Rapps said they were gentle giants too. It's the red in the fins of this fish that really throws me for a loop. Do umbees get that red in the fins?
> [snapback]1142399[/snapback]​


The red on the fins is a festae trait. The body shape is identical to a male festae's


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh, my bad, you threw me off with the 'umbee' hypothesis :laugh:

Festae in the fins and carpintis in the face, kinda works for me.


----------

